# Who have something like this in the backyard...



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

for decoration only lol
I am always like the pictures of the colonial houses with the little dog house in the backyard. I guess it goes back when I were a little girl and watching cartoons. Maybe Pluto? LOL
So, years ago I had the opportunity to buy a Dog House for my backyard and it never been used LOL I tried the dogs to get in there at least to take The Picture Perfect and like they know, they don't even get near it. LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's really cute!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

that is really cute.

I have a functioning doghouse, I actually have 2 for my 1 dog and mainly a room he stays in instead (I don't let him inside much because he likes outside better, and my dad is really allergic so if I want him to come visit I can't have dog hair around the house)

here is is right after I got it done, I have moved it since then, but yea I built it so I am pretty proud of it









donno where photos of the other one is, might not have taken any lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There both cute. And Ellie your so handy.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

lol thanks, its not too hard, but I have helped my dad since I was like 5 building and repairing cars


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I prefer to play helpless so my hubby will do it.


----------

